# Pearson compound bow question



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a decent compound bow. I've never owned one before and know almost nothing about them. I have a chance to buy a Pearson compound with a hard case, release and 3 pin truglow sight for $150. I believe it's only two years old and has only been shot about 20 times as the current owner blew out his shoulder right after he bought it. Not sure what model it is. I'm not familiar with this brand and I have no idea if it's worth the money. Any tips or advice would be extremely helpful. I'd rather not waste $150 on a bad bow. Thanks!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's actually very cheap, and there's no reason it wouldn't work for you IF the bow fits you well. Just make sure it has the proper draw length, or is at least adjustable.If so, you've got yourself a deal.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

That's kind of what I was thinking. The case alone would cost half of that. Seems like a pretty good deal for a decent first bow. I've just never heard of the Pearson brand and wasn't sure if they make a quality product. Thanks!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

CATMAN447 said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking. The case alone would cost half of that. Seems like a pretty good deal for a decent first bow. I've just never heard of the Pearson brand and wasn't sure if they make a quality product. Thanks!


Pearson has been around quite a while. They make good stuff.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks like a great deal on a good bow. I had a Ben Pearson bow back in the 70's & loved it. It's been converted into a back up for bowfishing & still shoots well.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

If it's not adjustable you will have to pay extra $ on new mod to make it fit. This is expected when buying a used bow though. Price out a new mod for it and add that to the cost. My first compound was a cheap bow and I used it one season, liked using one, and upgraded the following year once I learned a lot more about them. $150 seems like a good deal though.


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks like a very good deal. Pearson has been around for a very, very long time. I shoot a Pearson tx4 , which looks like that one but the tx4 has duel cams, yours is a single can. I have had no problems with mine has been a good now. Make sure the draw fits you, because it probably takes modules to adjust draw length.

Sent from my H866C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

BanksideBandit said:


> If it's not adjustable you will have to pay extra $ on new mod to make it fit. This is expected when buying a used bow though. Price out a new mod for it and add that to the cost. My first compound was a cheap bow and I used it one season, liked using one, and upgraded the following year once I learned a lot more about them. $150 seems like a good deal though.


I'm 6'4" and have pretty long arms. If I end up having to get this thing adjusted, how pricey can that get?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

CATMAN447 said:


> I'm 6'4" and have pretty long arms. If I end up having to get this thing adjusted, how pricey can that get?


You'll need to know which year/model the bow is. Any Pearson dealer should be able to get them for you. Maybe even eBay or Amazon.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

A mod will ran around 20 dollars. Most person single cam bows only go up to 30" in draw length. With your wingspan that bow is probably to short for you. The most important thing is to find a bow that fits you. The nice thing about having a long draw is that you can get good speed out of almost any bow for deer hunting. I would suggest going to an archery shop with the bow and see if it will work for you. If anything get your draw length checked and figure out your dominate eye. Your dominate eye will determine if you should be shooting right or left handed. The worst part of purchasing a buddie bow is most times its not in your best interest fit wise. Once you find out your draw length you can pick up used bows on archery talk at a good price.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

CATMAN447 said:


> I'm 6'4" and have pretty long arms. If I end up having to get this thing adjusted, how pricey can that get?


I would bet that you will need a 31-32" draw bow with you wingspan. Most duel cam bows require different cams strings and cables to adjust draw length. Just a heads up on that one.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all of the advice. I'm actually picking it up tonight. Money back guarantee if I'm not satisfied with it, so I'm not risking anything. Pretty pumped to get it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Most bows I&#8217;ve dealt with all had adjustable draw lengths, and I&#8217;m fairly certain that bow should have an adjustable draw length to 31.5&#8221;. I&#8217;d be very surprised if you needed anything longer than that. Good luck.


----------

